# First impression - Universal Boyscout



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

I like it.

THWACK!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

i concur


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

OTT or TTF? Bands? Ammo?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Affirmative .


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

3danman said:


> OTT or TTF? Bands? Ammo?


TTF, phlat bandz, ammo: apparently round, white 1/2" diameter, marble, leftover from a Leonardo da Vinci sculpture, as per Irving the Marble Maven.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a well designed frame. I like it as well


----------

